
Ask HN: Any tech companies use time tracking? - boltzmannbrain
For example Harvest: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getharvest.com&#x2F;<p>Anyone have experience with this for software engineers? I can think of few pros and many cons...
======
Coritenst
I work with tmetric (my choice)

It has four levels so it can match your need or what you negotiate with
boss/client

Ad hoc timer, per issue timer , fully integrated with gitlab etc,
screenshotting

I never needed/allowed the screenshotting but it is there

